# Pictured: Four Willfully Ignorant American Judges



## AveryJarhman (Jan 22, 2018)

Not ONE of these American judges publicly denounces our Nation's Culture of African American Child Abuse. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness, talks about the relationship between adverse childhood experiences and later-life health and well being.


"How childhood trauma affects health across a lifetime"  ~Nadine Burke Harris - TED 806,825 views Published on Feb 17, 2015

"Childhood trauma isn’t something you just get over as you grow up. Pediatrician Nadine Burke Harris explains that the repeated stress of abuse, neglect and parents struggling with mental health or substance abuse issues has real, tangible effects on the development of the brain. This unfolds across a lifetime, to the point where those who’ve experienced high levels of trauma are at triple the risk for heart disease and lung cancer. An impassioned plea for pediatric medicine to confront the prevention and treatment of trauma, head-on."

___
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to *Childhood Trauma* plays in the lives of *Emotionally Troubled* and chronically ill American teens and ADULTS.


Speaking with Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Criminal Childhood Trauma/Abuse Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

___
Are you familiar with author and child abuse/maltreatment victim-survivor Dr. Stacey Patton's March 10, 2017 NY Times article titled, "Stop Beating Black Children'?

"Between 2006 and 2015, more than 3,600 black children were killed as a result of maltreatment, according to the Administration for Children and Families. That’s an average of 360 children a year, three times higher than for other racial and ethnic groups. Many social workers and district attorneys I have talked to say it is not malicious parents intentionally hurting their kids who end up with convictions for child abuse or homicide; it is those who started spanking and escalated as the child got bigger."

"Black children are also more at risk of being assaulted, seriously injured or killed by a parent than by a police officer, a neighborhood watchman or an irritated racist who hates rap music. We have to stop hurting our children to protect them. It is not working. And worse, it erodes our children’s humanity and co-signs the slave master’s logic that you have to hit a black body to make it comply."

Opinion | Stop Beating Black Children
___
Black Children Exposed to Violence

*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S ~LadyMocha  

BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S
___
"How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law presentations and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

Are Single Mothers Destroying their sons?
___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha  

BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S

BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S (to bypass Lady Mocha's introduction skip to 7:59)
___
American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse

Black American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse
___
WITCHCRAFT OF BLACK FEMALES: THE PSYCHOLOGICAL DESTRUCTION OF THE BLACK MAN! produced by FEARLESS NATION Published on Sep 17, 2015

WITCHCRAFT OF BLACK FEMALES: THE PSYCHOLOGICAL DESTRUCTION OF THE BLACK MAN!

Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ChildhoodTrauma,  #ChildAbuse, #Poverty,  #ChildMaltreatment, #ChildhoodDepression, #TeenDepression, #TeenViolence, #GangViolence, #GunViolence, #CommunityViolence, #CommunityFear, #PoliceAnxiety, #TeacherEducatorFrustration, #CognitiveDissonance, #MentalHealth, #MentalIllness, #PTSD, #DemeaningGovernmentHandouts, #FatherlessAmericanChildren, #Resentment, #MATERNALRESPONSIBILITY, #AmericanSociety, #TakeAKnee, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E, >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N, 

"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmmm. I thought I uploaded this image to my original post, however it appears I did not...or...like in the past, a mod is screwing around with my writings.

Anyways, these are the judges I am referring to.

Peace


----------

